# Clayton County back when!!!



## chiefsquirrel83 (Feb 22, 2010)

I saw this on Facebook and I figured I'd start one here! How many on here lived, grew up, or still live in Clayton County??? I was born in Tampa, parents moved to Jonesboro when I was 4....lived in Jonesboro till I was 22....my parents(mother was born in Fayette, raised in Clayton, now lives in White) now live in Cleveland, GA. and I live in Hoschton! but the point of this thread is...."You know you are from Clayton County if you remember....." fill in the blanks....I have a few....Clayton County International Park was Indian Lakes, the Riverdale Theater off 138 was "the best theater", Southlake Mall was the only "good one" on the southside, it's TARA BLVD. not 19-41....a drive in the country was driving through Henry County, Flint River was actually clean place to fish, 138 between Jonesboro and Stockbridge was 2 lane!!!


----------



## chiefsquirrel83 (Feb 22, 2010)

oh man!!! and remember Turtle's and the stamps, Lucky's Lake, and Fun Putt!!!!!


----------



## josey wales (Feb 22, 2010)

I grew up in Ellenwood (Henry Co.), but if we went anywhere it was to Forest Park. My mom would grocery shop at the A&P, and the Old Dixie skating rink was a regular hang-out.


----------



## Sweetwater (Feb 22, 2010)

Lion Country Safari. I'm a Douglas co. boy, but my mom's best friend lived in Jonesboro. I also remember when Clayton co. schools were considered good.


----------



## mattech (Feb 22, 2010)

Yeap, I was born at clayton General, not southern regional, moved to henry county when I was four and moved to high falls when I was 23. When high falls gets over run with gangsta's I guess I will moove further south. My grandpa still lives in clayton county. any way, Back in the day we would shop at A&P, fish at tara lake, Ride our gokarts at tara stadium parking lot.We used to go and get my grandparents precriptions from pete's across the street from A&P. It is ashamed to say the least what has happened to clayton and henry county.


----------



## Dixie Dawg (Feb 22, 2010)

I lived in Jonesboro in the late 70's early 80's and we went to Indian Lake all the time.... thought we were cool when we could swim out to the concrete thing in the middle of it, and it had these tiny little fish that would bite your legs when you least expected it     Sour cream & onion potato chips and Bob Seger can still take me back there, even 30something years later 

I also spent many days/evenings at the skating rink.... wish I were still that coordinated


----------



## chiefsquirrel83 (Feb 22, 2010)

oh man I forgot mattech!!! you know you are from Clayton County if you learned to drive your first car in the Tara Stadium Parking Lot!!! a couple more...Lovejoy HS. in the 90's was the bumpkin school!!! LOL not anymore!!!...the best one for all the Flint River huntin' and fishin' folks is...you know you are from Clayton County if you know that the Flint River starts from a Hartsfield retention pond!


----------



## chiefsquirrel83 (Feb 22, 2010)

remember when MZ Home Depot, AMC, etc...was horse plantations!!!


----------



## Dixie Dawg (Feb 22, 2010)

Sweetwater said:


> I also remember when Clayton co. schools were considered good.



Me too... when we moved from Jonesboro to Colorado, my sisters and I were all way ahead of the Colorado school we had to go to.  Sad that it's changed so much for the worse!


----------



## trents99 (Feb 23, 2010)

Parents moved to Clayton when I was 2 back in '76. Things I remember Little Ceasars on Tara Blvd across from the old Winn Dixie. Riding dirt bikes up and down Panhandle with no worries. Before they built all the roads in/out to the Raceway we'd have bumper to bumper traffic on lower Panhandle Rd for a hour or two. Living so far out in the sticks we couldn't get cable TV until the early '90s because there weren't enough customers our way to support it. Fishing the Flint by what is now River's Edge. Sneaking into JW Smith before it was opened and catching big bass off the banks. Southway was our hang out spot as soon as we were old enough to drive. The 24 hour gym on Tara Blvd used to be West Lumber and was pretty much the only game in town. Summer days spent at Tara Beach begging my mom to buy Snickers and snow cones.

Still here 30+ years later but don't know for how much longer.


----------



## biggsteve (Feb 23, 2010)

here's a hint.  while you still can, sell your house and move up here to cleveland, in white county.  the town is still dry. [no booze]  3 traffic lights in all.  it's still mayberry.


----------



## BIGABOW (Feb 23, 2010)

grew up in Marlboro Sub.in Jon'buh 1969-1992. many a day on a skateboard riding down Huntington hill, and in the spring/summer runnin the Flint River fishin and such.


----------



## Unicoidawg (Feb 23, 2010)

biggsteve said:


> here's a hint.  while you still can, sell your house and move up here to cleveland, in white county.  the town is still dry. [no booze]  3 traffic lights in all.  it's still mayberry.



Your doing the same exact thing to Cleveland that was done to Clayton county.........


----------



## jmar28 (Feb 23, 2010)

Best times I've had was at the Tilt in Southlake Mall.


----------



## Pistol (Feb 23, 2010)

Crusin' the Home Depot in Forest Park.....man , those were the days!


----------



## Strych9 (Feb 23, 2010)

I can't add to the "good ol days" of Clayton County, but I work for CCFD, and I can tell you first hand...those streets are scary!


----------



## trents99 (Feb 23, 2010)

Also forgot about the Gold Mine at Southlake and getting slurpees at the 7-11 there at Bonanza.


----------



## chiefsquirrel83 (Feb 23, 2010)

you know you are from Clayton County if you KNOW that Deans is the best BBQ in the State and Mo-Joes is the best wings in the State


----------



## chiefsquirrel83 (Feb 23, 2010)

remember when Jonesboro would shut down for opening season of JAAA baseball...I played from t-ball to 15-16! AND.....remember in the 80's and early 90's....T&T meats...best deer cooler in the area!!! there would be a line up and down lee street during doe days!


----------



## snake bite (Feb 23, 2010)

Don't forget about Morrow skate palace.  Mr. Huff would always say "alright boys lets slooooooow it down"  I was in the first graduating class of Mt. Zion High school.  Things sure changed!  I played baseball at rex park from t-ball through 15-16.  I put MANY a mile on an 83 trans am cruzin between southway and baby superstore.  I remember racing on grant road.


----------



## chiefsquirrel83 (Feb 23, 2010)

ill be dang....I graduated from MZ in 2001....


----------



## possum steak (Feb 24, 2010)

Born & raised in Calyton County. (1965-1998)

Yeah I remember Clayton County <sigh>. While I lived in Forest Park until I was almost 7, we moved right where highway 138 goes between Riverdale & Jonesboro. I worked at the old & one that is there now Kroger (highway 138 & 85 - newer one = 85).

I remember as a kid when they shot the old Smokey & the Bandit movie. I fished the Flint right where the Bandit had jumped. I went to everything mostly that the county had to offer. 
I did all the arcades as a teen (I'm 44 now) and beat everyone's score at Centipede!

I used to hit the old water park right beside the skateboard park in Lake City (Forest Parkway across from Kroger) in the late 70's early 80s. Hung out at all the teen hang outs. Got gang beaten (I deserved it) over off 2nd Street in Forest Park (rough area).

Indian Lake, Joy Lake, Shamrock, yeah Fayetteville to, knew some friends there, did it all.

Last place I lived there was in Pointe South down on the highway 54 side before I moved here up north back in '98.


----------



## possum steak (Feb 24, 2010)

BIGABOW said:


> grew up in Marlboro Sub.in Jon'buh 1969-1992. many a day on a skateboard riding down Huntington hill, and in the spring/summer runnin the Flint River fishin and such.



I was right across 138 from you at the top of the hill on Old Rountree Road in BriarGate. Remember that one?

Also, did you ever get to go to the historic Judd's Grocery that sat on the top of the hill beside his house?
They moved his old store to Jonesboro downtown area & it's a gift shop now. 

I used to talk to Judd all the time. The woods behind there used to be old crops back in the 1800s & it had old dirt roads, a few places where someone took cows. 

In fact, when I was a kid, we found an old dump of antiques. Old Gospel Hymm books from the 1890s, many other things. I also hit both of the old burned down houses & found where they dumped their old bottles & such. I still have to this day a nice glass bowl that I keep change in & I've had this for 30 years at least.


----------



## Money man (Feb 24, 2010)

Pistol said:


> Crusin' the Home Depot in Forest Park.....man , those were the days!



Home Depot then to Krystal's....back to Home Depot then to Krystal's..back to Home Depot then to Krystal's




Started at the Mall then of course when it closed, you started the round's mentioned above.


----------



## Money man (Feb 24, 2010)

Anyone ever camp out at Turtle's for concert tickets?


----------



## possum steak (Feb 24, 2010)

Money man said:


> Anyone ever camp out at Turtle's for concert tickets?



never did. My friends camped out to see Prince in Purple Rain.


----------



## Money man (Feb 24, 2010)

possum steak said:


> never did. My friends camped out to see Prince in Purple Rain.



lol....we were fellow campers!

I didn't go to the concert, I sold the tickets. It was a cold wet nasty night that night!


----------



## chiefsquirrel83 (Feb 24, 2010)

My grandfather and uncle use to lease the land where Lake Kedron is now....some of those $400,000+ houses around still have the old tree stands and spikes in the trees....we'd get a deer and parade around main street in Jonesboro before taking it to t&t....


----------



## chiefsquirrel83 (Feb 24, 2010)

anyone remember the Civil War re-enactments in the Suder Elementary Playground!!!


----------



## mattech (Feb 24, 2010)

Money man said:


> Anyone ever camp out at Turtle's for concert tickets?



That brings back the memory of getting ten bucks for my birthday and spending 8 dollars and change on the vanilla ice tape. I can remember wearing the neon plastic sunglasses and nodding my head to the beat and singing ICE ICE BABY... too cold too cold.

Ohhh and all this was in the passenger side of my moms dodge daytona cruizin down tara blvd with the windows rolled down. man was I cool. lol

One other thing which wasnt that long ago was when hooters burned down. That was a tragic day!


----------



## lightningstrike13 (Feb 25, 2010)

You know you're getting old when you can remember the rock concerts at lake Spivey. To name a couple Grand Funk, Chicago. Remember the Pop Fest. at A.I.R. before it was Atlanta Motor Speedway? Remember when the Kiwanis had the skating rink in Forest Park, or when Butch's was just a trailer and a certain organization met there every Sat. night ? Man I do and those sure were good times but all I can say is I'm glad I don't live in Clayton County now !!!!


----------



## shea900 (Feb 25, 2010)

Money man said:


> Anyone ever camp out at Turtle's for concert tickets?



Yeah man! It was a very cold night in my 65 bug for some Rush tix I think.


----------



## shea900 (Feb 25, 2010)

chiefsquirrel83 said:


> remember when MZ Home Depot, AMC, etc...was horse plantations!!!



That's where I grew up at. All farm and pasteur land back then. Rural pretty much. We would walk to MZ Babtist Church on Sunday mornings. I got good and skint up on that hill going down to Valley hill I think it was........I remember when they built I-75. There was a dirt road across the construction zone until the overpass for MZ Blvd. was
 finished. I used to hang out at Southway and the Goldmine , Indian lake and the waterpark in lake city....


----------



## josey wales (Feb 25, 2010)

I remember the water park in Lake City. Wet Willy's, I think, concrete slids with a foam matt for slidin' down.


----------



## cook (Feb 25, 2010)

Good ole southway..
i lived on poston road for 8 years, went to pointe south and then to jonesboro ..grad. in 88
from what i hear, i dont want to be going back
but i do miss Deans Bar B Qo


----------



## BIGABOW (Feb 25, 2010)

possum steak said:


> i was right across 138 from you at the top of the hill on old rountree road in briargate. Remember that one?


yeah many afriend over there



> also, did you ever get to go to the historic judd's grocery that sat on the top of the hill beside his house??



seems as a small kid i remember that place


----------



## BIGABOW (Feb 25, 2010)

money man said:


> home depot then to krystal's....back to home depot then to krystal's..back to home depot then to krystal's
> 
> 
> 
> ...



yep!


----------



## possum steak (Feb 25, 2010)

lightningstrike13 said:


> You know you're getting old when you can remember the rock concerts at lake Spivey. To name a couple Grand Funk, Chicago. Remember the Pop Fest. at A.I.R. before it was Atlanta Motor Speedway? Remember when the Kiwanis had the skating rink in Forest Park, or when Butch's was just a trailer and a certain organization met there every Sat. night ? Man I do and those sure were good times but all I can say is I'm glad I don't live in Clayton County now !!!!



never knew they had them there. I could kick myself in the butt for not knowing about them.

What years did these groups play at Spivey, in the 70's?


----------



## campinnurse (Feb 25, 2010)

I grew up in Forest Park and remember: dirt roads around Hendrix Dr Elementary School, the Sat. mattinee at the Forest Park theatre on Main St, Joy Lake, stopping at the Kwik Shop on Main St coming home from FP Jr High, riding my bike all over town with my brother and Mom didn't have to worry about us. Boy am I showing my age here! I moved away in the 70's and am glad I did but those were some good days.


----------



## chiefsquirrel83 (Feb 25, 2010)

anyone on here graduate 2001 from a clay. co. school???


----------



## crobin (Feb 25, 2010)

I remember The Hot Dog House across from Ft Gillem. Both bowling alleys and Putt/Putt.


----------



## akiahunter (Feb 25, 2010)

born and raised in forestpark 1975, behind ashstreet school. moved to griffin 12 yrs ago and the way its lookin, wasnt far enough south. remember when pops used to hang out at shoneys, home depot and krystals when i was a kid.used to bust some butt street racin his mustangs, especially on moreland or grant rd.but i still get a reminder of those good ole days daily, i unfortunately am currently employed at a bodyshop in jonesboro and take occasional stroll around the old hood on lunch break. and i wish Butches diner was like it was years ago. long live my childhood memories.


----------



## shea900 (Feb 25, 2010)

Old Dixie Bowling lanes! I used to live right behind there , it was Turtle Creek apts. back then. Started out as Embassy Row apts. ........


----------



## chiefsquirrel83 (Feb 25, 2010)

my grandfather was Joe Mundy and I got to stay in the old homeplace on 54 just past the curve of 54 and 1941 intersection....me and 3 college roomates stayed there and kept it up while we went to Clayton (This was 5 years ago)....we bow hunted, had chickens for fun(barely could keep up with the eggs) 4 wheelers and everything...we would watch Lucky's Lake get raided every other week....it was a great time...20 acres of fun in the middle of the ghetto....when I get my scanner working this weekend I will send pics of the deer and yes...1 hog.....shot off the property....the hog was down in the bottom of the creeks that came out of Lucky's...after he died my grandmother sold it...the farmhouse has now been ripped of all metal and spray painted to gang signs....used syringes and contraband all over...the developer lost it now the bank owns it....depressing!


----------



## lightningstrike13 (Feb 26, 2010)

Do any of Ya'll know where these bands played in Clayton Co?....... MAN GOOD TIMES !!!!!!

Grand Funk Railroad ,Bloodrock & Chakra-1970

Ice & Tina Turner-1971

Bill Sheffield, Chicago, & BBking-1971

Pink floyd-1973

Alfonso & the Fabulous Bootleggers-1960 SOMETHING (LOL ..I CAN'T REMEMBER)

Eric Quincy Tate-1974


----------



## mattech (Feb 26, 2010)

akiahunter said:


> born and raised in forestpark 1975, behind ashstreet school. moved to griffin 12 yrs ago and the way its lookin, wasnt far enough south. remember when pops used to hang out at shoneys, home depot and krystals when i was a kid.used to bust some butt street racin his mustangs, especially on moreland or grant rd.but i still get a reminder of those good ole days daily, i unfortunately am currently employed at a bodyshop in jonesboro and take occasional stroll around the old hood on lunch break. and i wish Butches diner was like it was years ago. long live my childhood memories.




My dad worked for butch for several years as a teenager. Iremember my dad telling me he saw butch a while back and went and said hi to him, and he didnt remember him, kinda upset my dad alittle since he dedicated so much time there working with him.


----------



## josey wales (Feb 26, 2010)

Ya'll remember Peter's woods? Over by the Gas flame and Airport.


----------



## akiahunter (Feb 27, 2010)

when we were teenagers we'd drive thru peters woods with headlights turned out for a minute or two and the story of the family of waterhead people livin there. boy is it rough over that way nowadays, dont go that way if i dont have too.


----------



## drippin' rock (Feb 27, 2010)

Didn't gow up here, but my wife did.  Built a house next to her parents in '99 and are desperately trying to leave. ( not because of her parents!).  No good times here now.  Two young girls in the school system.  They are getting to learn all about Obama and Oprah.


----------



## chiefsquirrel83 (Feb 27, 2010)

akiahunter said:


> when we were teenagers we'd drive thru peters woods with headlights turned out for a minute or two and the story of the family of waterhead people livin there. boy is it rough over that way nowadays, dont go that way if i dont have too.



I dunno....my mother-in-law lives there and it's still pretty quiet....just no more "woods".....we actually bow-hunt about a 20 acre plot right at the big hump before it dead ends to 92


----------



## possum steak (Feb 27, 2010)

akiahunter said:


> when we were teenagers we'd drive thru peters woods with headlights turned out for a minute or two and the story of the family of waterhead people livin there. boy is it rough over that way nowadays, dont go that way if i dont have too.



did that myself but in the daytime on a street motorcycle. Nothing, I even road down the dirt road thru the woods. 

My wife swears up and down that they went to the bridge & cut the engine off & it stalled. She was with her relatives.

Thing is, my wife's always been so easily scared, that I find that story hard to believe. I can just go "boo" and scare the heck out of her.


----------



## Southeast Offroad (Feb 27, 2010)

I went to Jonesboro High in 1988/89.  Does anyone remember The Rock Boys from Morrow?


----------



## SCPO (Feb 27, 2010)

anybody remember the golf course on tara bld. it was across from old landmark dodge location. later they built arrowhead shopping center. we use to sneak in there at night and take our shoes off and walk in lake and get golf balls to sell.


----------



## chiefsquirrel83 (Feb 27, 2010)

i started the thread so.............you know u are from Clay Co....if u r not ashamed of what or where u came from!!!!!!!!!!!   black or white...Clayton County shall live!!!!


----------



## chiefsquirrel83 (Feb 27, 2010)

i just hate to see where it is goin' now


----------



## chiefsquirrel83 (Mar 3, 2010)

going to take the jon boat down to the old "homeplace" lake in Lovejoy/Hampton area and then Dean's for lunch!!!


----------



## possum steak (Mar 3, 2010)

chiefsquirrel83 said:


> going to take the jon boat down to the old "homeplace" lake in Lovejoy/Hampton area and then Dean's for lunch!!!



sounds like fun! I got relatives down in Hampton, Griffin & Fayetteville so I pass by there monthly. 

You're an officer right? If so, were you one in Clayton County & now one in Cleveland?

Lake Shamrock ( I believe still holds record for Bream), Blalock, Talmadge, and the resovoir on the other side of 19/41 (forget the name), I've fished them all. When I was 15-16 my friend & I would sneak into private lakes all over Clayton County (we never got caught) and catch a mess of bass, bream, etc..


----------



## chiefsquirrel83 (Mar 3, 2010)

LEO yes...ever in Clay. Co...Good God NO!!! LOL....use to fish Talmadge until it went back private...good lake...


----------



## trents99 (Mar 3, 2010)

If you're talking about the Talmadge on lower Panhandle you can fish there again. He opened it up a year or two ago and has a sign at the entrance. Adults are $12 though


----------



## chiefsquirrel83 (Mar 3, 2010)

i wouldn't fish Talmadge lake anyways....would back in the day....but crooked people....I have also decided that I will have to hit up Mo Joes on the way home!


----------



## ramblinrack (Mar 3, 2010)

peter's woods.....WHOW...man, that used to be a sure-fire way to get a chick to cuddle up to you. my wife still believes the old tales about the escaped waterheads from the asylum that roamed the wood's!!! what memory's! 
   am i the only one who used to cure the munchie's at olly's trolley in the shopping center on forest parkway?


----------



## Workin2Hunt (Mar 3, 2010)

My dad taught me to grive in the tara stadium parking lot, and let's not forget about Butch's in Jonesboro. It's a shame to see what it's become now, I still have friends that live in the panhandle..


----------



## Bill Mc (Mar 3, 2010)

I remember when I was a wee lad, I used to swim in Lake Mirror. Was that in Clayton County?

I lived in Forest Park a couple of times. Once in '46 and once in'49.


----------



## chiefsquirrel83 (Dec 11, 2010)

biggsteve said:


> here's a hint.  while you still can, sell your house and move up here to cleveland, in white county.  the town is still dry. [no booze]  3 traffic lights in all.  it's still mayberry.



haha...reviewing my old post....it ain't Mayberry....booze/meth everywhere....and 3 taffic lights my butt...Everyone knows about the Cleveland Traffic jam....withing 2 miles there are 8 traffic lights and they are not in sync....


----------



## shea900 (Dec 11, 2010)

This was a fun post to read, chief. Brought back alot of memories. Thanks for bringing it up.


----------



## sothunfried (Dec 13, 2010)

i grew up in ellenwood (dekalb co.) i lived there from 67-97 went to graduated from cedargrove h.s.
used to got to forest park all the time. if i remember right on jonesboro rd right across from the pnderosa steak house there used to be a drivein movie called the thunderbird drive in. when my dad and mom would take us to ponderosa for dinner if ya got the right table you could see the screen.
thats when i saw my 1st topless woman on screen,,,lol when my dad saw it he made us move to another table,,,lol.
i used to live off of bouldercrest road.


----------



## coachrollo (Dec 13, 2010)

I graduated from morrow in 85 Fri and Sat night s was drivin the strip from krysatl to home depot. Fishing at the college. There was some big bass in those ponds. I can remember when they were building the mall we would ride our bikes over there and jump the dirt hills


----------



## campinnurse (Dec 13, 2010)

Whiteboy said:


> I believe there was a Carroll's hamburger joint in Forest Park that was a big hangout for a while.  That was the first hamburger place I remember as a kid before McDonalds.
> 
> My grandfather was the Fielder on Fielder Rd. if anybody grew up in that area.


Yes! Carroll's Drive In had a club burger that was exactly like the Big Mac years before McDonald's thought of it. My late husband and I spent many an evening cruisin' the parking lot and eating the club burgers. Memories of the 60's in Forest Park.


----------



## DanTroop2000 (Dec 14, 2010)

I was a buss boy at shoney's in the hole at forest parkin72.


----------



## coachrollo (Dec 14, 2010)

DanTroop2000 said:


> I was a buss boy at shoney's in the hole at forest parkin72.


I remember that Shoneys we would go meet my grandparents on wed and eat there


----------



## BlackSheepKenny (Oct 15, 2014)

*I am late to the party!*



sothunfried said:


> i grew up in ellenwood (dekalb co.) i lived there from 67-97 went to graduated from cedargrove h.s.
> used to got to forest park all the time. if i remember right on jonesboro rd right across from the pnderosa steak house there used to be a drivein movie called the thunderbird drive in. when my dad and mom would take us to ponderosa for dinner if ya got the right table you could see the screen.
> thats when i saw my 1st topless woman on screen,,,lol when my dad saw it he made us move to another table,,,lol.
> i used to live off of bouldercrest road.



I came across this reference the other day and it made my day. I live in Texas now but I was raised in Jonesboro until the 5th grade when we moved to DeKalb County (Conley/Ellenwood).

I would love to hear from any of you who grew up in the 60's and 70's in these areas. I also lived off of Bouldercrest road and I went to Cedar Grove HS class of 1975. (but I joined the Navy in my junior year)

But my main interest is in Jester's Lake. We had a house on the end of Connell drive that was only a stone's throw from the lake (actually it was twin lakes). This was between 1963 and 1967.

The lake was a local fishing hole with a little steel box on a tree where you put a dollar. I spent many a summer day sitting on the bank with a cane pole. The "sunfish" were really large.

There was a dam with an old concrete bridge that crossed Jester's creek that was parallel with the Main Street bridge. It looked as if it was once the main crossing, but it was covered with dirt when I was there. I used to climb down the bank and explore the dam's mechanical valve controls that were covered by kudzu.

On the south side of the lake there were remains of some type of amusment park...I was told that the lake was once a recreational area akin to Lake Spivey.

I had many a happy day roaming the woods around the lake. My friends and I would build forts and pretend that there were monsters in the woods.

Jester's lake road was a dirt road at that time and along the south shoulder there were huge old oak trees that were planted in a straight line just like you see in photos of old plantation drives. I always felt that the property was once a plantation that had been abandoned to the new subdivision to the north of Jester's lake.

There were numerous groves of plum, pear and apple trees in the woods nearby. And a huge hedge of blackberry also.

Highway 19 (we called it the south expressway) was littered with closed and abandoned motor inns from the days when it was the main route for snowbirds driving to Florida. Some were overgrown with weeds and kudzu and I explored their dark rooms with trembling excitement.

Glenn's "Gas for Less" was at the juncture of 19 and Main Street. My father would send me there to get a gallon of gas for the lawnmower and a pack of Pall Malls from the machine. It cost exactly fifty cents for the both of them combined.

I would search the ditch along the side of the dirt road and pick up returnable soda bottles. The gas station man would pop change from the silver dispenser on his belt, and at two cents a bottle it was not hard to get enough to buy an RC cola and a pack of peanuts. Of course we all dumped the peanuts into the RC and drank it that way. Don't ask me why, we just did.

I played little league baseball in Jonesboro. No one had heard of soccer in those days. I played for the Pirates and the Crackers. At the start of the season there was a parade of the teams up Main Street!

My aunt lived in Hapeville, and we lived there also before we moved to Jonesboro. Our house was on land that is now airport runways. It was next to the Boy's home orphanage. Every Christmas Hapeville would decorate the streets with lights and garland. We would tour the lights and then drive up Stewart Avenue to see the giant Santa at Stewart-Lakewood mall. On the way we would pass Nally Chevrolet, with its tall circus-tent lighting, and Funtown (the holy grail of my childhood.)

Anyway, enough of my rambling for now. I am fascinated with the history of Jester's lake but have been able to find next to nothing about it on-line. If any of you would like to tell me of your experiences in the area, I would love to hear from you.
Thanks,
Kenny


----------



## BlackSheepKenny (Oct 15, 2014)

DanTroop2000 said:


> I was a buss boy at shoney's in the hole at forest parkin72.



On Saturday nights in the mid-70's all the hot-rodders would congregate at Shoney's. I had a black 1970 Old's 442 that had a 455 with a wicked thumping idle. We would drive up and down the street looking for someone to race.

It was American Graffiti in the flesh.


----------



## BlackSheepKenny (Oct 15, 2014)

chiefsquirrel83 said:


> anyone remember the Civil War re-enactments in the Suder Elementary Playground!!!



I went to Suder when I started the 3rd grade. That was the year it opened.

I remember a HUGE reenactment that took place on the 100th anniversary of the Battle of Jonesboro. But this took place around the old train station.


----------



## LTZ25 (Oct 15, 2014)

How about the Putt-Putt next door to Shoneys , anyone remember the plane that crashed on 285 at Moreland Ave. my brother had a friend on the plane and they survived . Also how nice Riverdale was , actually the county was very nice place to live , but it's mostly pretty bad now.


----------



## PappyHoel (Oct 15, 2014)

There's a theme in this thread.  Most moved out of Clayton cty.  Gwinnett cty is the next.


----------



## mattech (Oct 15, 2014)

Wow, funny this thread popped back up. As of saturday night 10-11-14, I lost my last tie with Clayton county. My grandfather died in southern regional ( used to be Clayton general). He lived in the same house the last 41 years on Duncan rd.


----------



## shea900 (Oct 15, 2014)

LTZ25 said:


> How about the Putt-Putt next door to Shoneys , anyone remember the plane that crashed on 285 at Moreland Ave. my brother had a friend on the plane and they survived . Also how nice Riverdale was , actually the county was very nice place to live , but it's mostly pretty bad now.



                 Yeah I remember that!


----------



## SouthPaw Draw (Oct 16, 2014)

LTZ25 said:


> How about the Putt-Putt next door to Shoneys , anyone remember the plane that crashed on 285 at Moreland Ave. my brother had a friend on the plane and they survived . Also how nice Riverdale was , actually the county was very nice place to live , but it's mostly pretty bad now.



Sure do remeber that, I grew up not far from there in NE part of Clayton, Conley near Fort Gillem, my Dad drove us up to Moreland and 285 to see the plane after it crashed. If I remember right it had the wrong fuel in it and stalled on takeoff. Remember going to Joy Lake to swim, Putt-Putt by Shoney's to hang out and fishing at Slate's Lake off Moreland near Fort Gillem. Also eating at Hot Dog House across from Fort Gillem entrance on Joneboro Rd. Use to be a Arthut Treacher Fish & Chips near there too we would eat at. First job when I was 16 was at the Capt D's in Forest Park on Jonesboro Rd across from Del Taco. Worked at the Kroger in Riverdale on 138 and then Hwy 85 from 1984-89, Anyone remember the tornado that came through Forest Park in the 70's and leveled the dentist's office by A&P?
Graduated from Morrow High School in 82'. Born in Clayton County and lived there until 1991.


----------



## crackerdave (Oct 18, 2014)

BlackSheepKenny said:


> On Saturday nights in the mid-70's all the hot-rodders would congregate at Shoney's. I had a black 1970 Old's 442 that had a 455 with a wicked thumping idle. We would drive up and down the street looking for someone to race.
> 
> It was American Graffiti in the flesh.



I cruised through there hundreds of times in my hotrod Chevy.It was a black '60 Impala.Well,maybe not hundreds of times.....a lot,though.


----------



## ralphie250 (Mar 21, 2016)

somehow I have stumbled on this thread, man those sure are some old things, I graduated from Jonesboro in 99, moved from clay co then back (don't ask). 

I remember having parties where lion country was, man those were some good times. luckys lake, stealing charcoal from the winn Dixie beside it to cook hot dogs and fish at the lake. lol


----------



## mattech (Mar 21, 2016)

I'm still glad my parents moved out of that dump of a county when I was a kid


----------



## mattech (Mar 21, 2016)

I sure do miss my grandparents though.


----------



## mizuno24jad (Mar 21, 2016)

Graduated from Jonesboro in 2006, moved to Henry county which is slowly but surely changing to a Clayton county


----------



## pbradley (Mar 21, 2016)

My parents moved to CC in 66...I wasn't even 1 yet. Left in the mid 90s, went back in 09. Left two years ago when I got remarried. Clayton County is a cesspool.


----------



## sinclair1 (Mar 21, 2016)

We used to drive from Austell to cruise the forest park Zayre back in 82, something tells me forest park don't have good looking country girls anymore


----------



## pbradley (Mar 21, 2016)

sinclair1 said:


> We used to drive from Austell to cruise the forest park Zayre back in 82, something tells me forest park don't have good looking country girls anymore



Nope.


----------

